# Web site to book a room online



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

Are there website to book rooms online? Are there website with pictures of the rooms and reviews by the customers?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

What kind of standard of accommodation are you looking for? Hotel rooms, bed and breakfast? Short stay? Several weeks or more?


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> What kind of standard of accommodation are you looking for? Hotel rooms, bed and breakfast? Short stay? Several weeks or more?


Hi,

It will be my first time in Thailand I will be visiting Thailand for four weeks. I want to visit many areas of Thailand such as Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket, Koh Samui, Chian Mai, etc. I am looking for a clean room with A/C and a private washroom and bathroom. Nothing fancy. Just the North American basic. 

Bulgakov


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will be my first time in Thailand I will be visiting Thailand for four weeks. I want to visit many areas of Thailand such as Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket, Koh Samui, Chian Mai, etc. I am looking for a clean room with A/C and a private washroom and bathroom. Nothing fancy. Just the North American basic.
> 
> Bulgakov



Bulgakov,

The North American "basics" are not basic to most of the world. Try googling Guest Houses in each city or area. They are basic accommodations and cheap [usually] Some have photos. They come with A/C or just a fan. If on the top floor or southern exposure you'll probably want an A/C. Many good hotels in Thailand from the incredibly expensive to fairly cheap and basic.

If you're going to be in Thailand for just a month I'd suggest having 2-3 'bases' say Bangkok, Chiang Mai and another and do trips out from them - either to visit other regions or hill tribes. A month isn't much time but it should tell you whether you can acclimatize to the weather [hot and humid] and if you like the country, the people, the food and being able to navigate while not [my guess] knowing the language. You don't need to know Thai but it does help a bit. Still, most of us get by in English, French or German. Don't know about basic Canadian though. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Can I suggest that once you have found your rooms, you don't book them online. You will pay up to 5 times the price. Thailand is empty right now with tourism at an all time low, so all hotels have rooms. If you stay more than 3 nights, push their price down (by at least 20%).

When I used to visit I stayed with family in BKK (never go to Pattaya at night, so no experience there - King?) and in Chiang Mai I used Lai Thai (do a Google on Lai Thai Chiang Mai and you'll get it). It as a lit pool, covered out door restaurant, is central (on the moat by the wall), has aircon, sat TV, on suites, large beds, tours and bike hire and parking - they will also make a deal (rooms from 400B upwards - all now seem to have aircon, it used to be cheap rooms were fan only).


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Double Post - AGAIN!


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I always use 'sawasdee.com' when i book. It has pictures and rewievs.

Most people I know usually just book for a day or two, and then look around once there.


----------



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> I always use 'sawasdee.com' when i book. It has pictures and rewievs.
> 
> Most people I know usually just book for a day or two, and then look around once there.


Thanks, Sawasdee website is exactly what I was looking for.

Bulgakov.


----------

